# Best Marina Buildings & Rent Negotiation



## Rosenmejer (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi guys, 

*Fluff*
I'm hoping a lot of you are bored in during the Corona lock down and want to spend some time helping me out. 

I recently got a job in JLT, and was set to relocate April 3rd, but as you can imagine - that did not happen. But I was lucky enough to be able to work from Denmark, until visa applications and flights open back up. 

This has given me a chance to research, think and overthink how and where i want to live once i get there. 

*Actual question no. 1*
I need help deciding which buildings I should check out once I get to Dubai. I've read through a lot of the threads on this forum, and looked online, but current impartial information is hard to come by. 


I'm looking for a 1 bedroom apartment in the Marina with a max budget of 84.000 AED a year - but the lower the better of course
I want to live on a high floor, to have a nice view and to have less issues with noice
I am planning to ride an electric scooter, so traffic is not a major concern
Must have a balcony and bathtub 
Nice to have good facilities - nice not overcrowded pool(s) and gym(s)

I have been looking a lot at Marina Promenade and Park Island, as most of the community agrees that Emaar knows their stuff. However i've read that some people are concerned about noise at Park Island due to the mosque and Marina Promenade due to construction by the Yacht Club. But any recommendations are appreciated 

*Actual question no.2 *
Has anyone had a chance to negotiate rent for either a new place or re-negotiation for current place, in the last few weeks? It feels like it is a tenants market now, and i would be very interested as to how far you've been able to push down the rent! 

Thank you for helping me out, I can't wait to join you in the near future.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Rosenmejer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Fluff*
> 
> ...


84k should be doable in some buildings, but why not also look at JLT? Rents are more affordable there, it's an easier commute and I like the community feel of JLT. I live in the Marina Arcade and like it but I have also lived at the Torch and went through both fires, the second one forced me to move. The management handled the bad situation very professionally, the rents fell quite a bit and they have replaced the cladding so no more fires.


----------



## Adam_M (May 8, 2020)

84 k for 1 BR should be good enough for JLT
JLT better than Marina which is always overcrowded with trafffic flowing in at evenings
JLT has more community feeling and not many unrelated people show up for either the beach or for food like marina


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

Marina Heights is pretty good a decent apt 2 bedrooms can be found for around 80k


----------

